# New 310bhs



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I pulled the trigger on a new 310BHS last weekend. We've been Outbackers since we bought our 25RSS in 2006. Unfortunately, the short queen in the slide meant that we never got a very good nights rest. We're really looking forward to a camping season with more space and being able to hang my feet off the bed







.

Does anyone know if the rear bumper on a 310BHS is strong enough support a bike rack? I was so taken with the walk around queen bed that I didn't even think about that until after we signed the papers.

Take care,
John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My wife and I pulled the trigger on a new 310BHS last weekend. We've been Outbackers since we bought our 25RSS in 2006. Unfortunately, the short queen in the slide meant that we never got a very good nights rest. We're really looking forward to a camping season with more space and being able to hang my feet off the bed
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!

The bumper is fastened well and re-enforced..........but it is a thin gauge bumper.....I would not mount a rack to it........I will be adding steel and putting one on in the coming weeks.

I will post when i get it done!!!

Link to some of my Mods done thus far


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for your response. Awesome mods, man! Once we get our trailer I'll have to touch base with you about the slide outs in the cabinets. That was one of the things my wife will miss.

Later,
John


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Trust me. Been there, done that with the bike rack on the stock bumper. It will not hold up. After twisting our stock piece into a pretzel, I rebuilt one using much heavier gauge steel and welded in two 2" receivers, one for a bike rack and the other for a cargo carrier. Search around a bit and you will find photos of receiver hitches that have been installed by other members on this site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback...Yippe!!

Now, drop another $300 and have a hitch installed on the back of trailer for the bikes and you'll be set.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback!

I'm doing my PDI and bringing home my 310BHS this Saturday!

Clarkely, lemme know when you do your bike receiver, I'd like to see how you go about it. I was thinking about installing a front receiver on the TV that I could mount a rack to as well, but not sure if I want to block the air flow to the engine like that.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Congrats on your new Outback!
> 
> I'm doing my PDI and bringing home my 310BHS this Saturday!
> 
> Clarkely, lemme know when you do your bike receiver, I'd like to see how you go about it. I was thinking about installing a front receiver on the TV that I could mount a rack to as well, but not sure if I want to block the air flow to the engine like that.


If i had your truck...............i would put it on the front!! I wish i could............but i would have to be cutting into the plastic to much on mine.......

I have thought about putting a rack on the tongue/front TT wishbone................but i do not want to add to much more weight htere........I will be doing it in the coming weeks.....might be a combination of both......TT front and back rack........

We just put them in the trailer to go to disney..............hated to do it............but its only new the first day...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> If i had your truck...............i would put it on the front!! I wish i could............but i would have to be cutting into the plastic to much on mine.......


I had a hitch installed on my 3/4 Suburban (now owned by "mike") and the installer did not have to cut into the plastic. You might want to check a few other locations to see if they can do this without damaging the plastic.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If i had your truck...............i would put it on the front!! I wish i could............but i would have to be cutting into the plastic to much on mine.......


I had a hitch installed on my 3/4 Suburban (now owned by "mike") and the installer did not have to cut into the plastic. You might want to check a few other locations to see if they can do this without damaging the plastic.
[/quote]

New Body Style???

Mine is an 08, i could have done it on my 2004 no problem


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> New Body Style???
> 
> Mine is an 08, i could have done it on my 2004 no problem


OH....sorry, I forgot they made that change.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, the ones I've looked at from Draw-Tite, etc. all require some cutting into the fascia on the front, and a relocation of the license plate frame (here in New Jersey we need that front one). My truck is a 2007.5 with the new body style.


----------

